# 200 euro light install questions.



## schnell20v (Mar 25, 2003)

I just picked up a set of used euro lights for my 200. I didn't get the harness connectors with the headlights. I was wondering if anyone knows if ant other audi use the same harness connectors? Or if anyone knows where I could get the harness plugs? Thanks.


----------



## cjmiller (Jun 14, 1999)

*Re: 200 euro light install questions. (schnell20v)*

Scott Mockry covers installation and part number extensively on his excellent site:
http://www.sjmautotechnik.com/....html
Recommended reading (not just the headlight part, but all of the troubleshooting etc.). I buy my parts through him, too.
Chris


----------



## schnell20v (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: 200 euro light install questions. (cjmiller)*

Thanks for the info. Just what I wanted.
Mike


----------



## domigneg (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: 200 euro light install questions. (schnell20v)*

go to blauparts.com they have the harness pre made with the instructions and correct brackets if you need them.. THe kits can be expensive but I have used them on two of my cars and the are super simple.


----------



## schnell20v (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: 200 euro light install questions. (domigneg)*

Just ordered the harness from them, Thanks.


----------

